# mutt-devel with error



## gugabsd (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi list!

I'm not able to do my mutt-devel work, I am with the following error below: 


```
[lgcosta@desktop] ~> mutt
Undefined symbol "gss_nt_service_name" referenced from COPY relocation
in /usr/local/bin/mutt[lgcosta@desktop] ~> 
[lgcosta@desktop] ~> 
[lgcosta@desktop] ~> uname -a
FreeBSD desktop.luizgustavo.pro.br 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0:
Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Can anyone help me with this?

Compiled with these options:

```
[root@desktop] /usr/ports/mail/mutt-devel# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for
mutt-devel-1.5.21_3:
     MUTT_ASPELL=on "Enable aspell support"
     MUTT_COMPRESSED_FOLDERS=on "Enable compressed folders"
     MUTT_CYRUS_SASL2=on "Enable SASL2 authentication"
     MUTT_DEBUG=off "Enable debugging capabilities"
     MUTT_FLOCK=off "Enable flock() usage"
     MUTT_GPGME=on "Enable gpgme interface"
     MUTT_GREETING_PATCH=on "Enable greeting"
     MUTT_HTML=on "Enable HTML documentation"
     MUTT_ICONV=on "Enable iconv support"
     MUTT_IDN=on "Enable idn support"
     MUTT_IFDEF_PATCH=off "Enable ifdef feature"
     MUTT_IMAP_HEADER_CACHE=on "Enable imap header cache"
     MUTT_ISPELL=off "Enable ispell support"
     MUTT_LOCALES_FIX=off "Enable locales fix"
     MUTT_MAILBOX_MANPAGES=on "Install mbox.5/mmdf.5 manpages"
     MUTT_MAILDIR_HEADER_CACHE=on "Enable maildir header cache"
     MUTT_MAILDIR_MTIME_PATCH=off "Enable Maildir mtime patch"
     MUTT_MBOX_HOOK_PATCH=off "Enable enhanced mbox-hook"
     MUTT_NCURSES=on "Enable ncurses support"
     MUTT_NCURSES_PORT=off "Use ncurses from port"
     MUTT_NNTP=off "Enable news reader"
     MUTT_PARENT_CHILD_MATCH_PATCH=off "Enable parent/child match"
     MUTT_QUOTE_PATCH=on "Enable extended quoting"
     MUTT_REVERSE_REPLY_PATCH=on "Enable reverse_reply"
     MUTT_SGMLFORMAT=on "Enable sgml support"
     MUTT_SIDEBAR_PATCH=on "Enable sidebar"
     MUTT_SIGNATURE_MENU=off "Enable signature menu"
     MUTT_SLANG=off "Enable slang support"
     MUTT_SMIME_OUTLOOK_COMPAT=on "SMIME outlook compatible"
     MUTT_SMTP=on "Enable SMTP relay support"
     MUTT_TRASH_PATCH=on "Enable trash folder support"
     MUTT_XML=on "Use XML tools for docu"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## hpbsd (Jan 17, 2012)

In case you are still stuck, I just came across this and found a solution that worked:

comments.gmane.org/gmane.os.freebsd.devel.ports/99236


----------

